# Has any groomer seen this?



## lucke3er (Aug 7, 2013)

My cockapoo came back with this sore around her neck its hard to tell if they cut it or what happen. It was hard to find but it was under hear ear hiding on her neck area.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's really hard to tell anything from that picture... Was the picture a couple days old? Because that wound doesn't look fresh to me, which means it's possible it was a hot-spot or some other lesion.

Was the dog matted at all when you took it too the groomers?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

How old is the picture? 

The groomer *may* have nicked her, but it's hard to say. 
If that photo's from the same day then I would ask if you touched it at all to feel for product such as vaseline or something that may have been used to stop the bleeding. I would also ask the groomer if they had noticed it. 

Matting was another thought I had. But I agree that wound doesn't look fresh.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

deege39 said:


> It's really hard to tell anything from that picture... Was the picture a couple days old? Because that wound doesn't look fresh to me, which means it's possible it was a hot-spot or some other lesion.
> 
> Was the dog matted at all when you took it too the groomers?


I have to agree. That looks a TON like a hotspot. Thud gets them. Maybe razor burn or minor irritation that set it off, but that's pretty much exactly what it looks like when Thud goes all to heck.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd just hate to see someone blame their groomer for something that may have already been present, but not known b/c of all the dog's fur/hair....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

deege39 said:


> I'd just hate to see someone blame their groomer for something that may have already been present, but not known b/c of all the dog's fur/hair....


To be honest, I don't see how a groomer even COULD have done that, beyond minor skin irritation that then turned to a hot spot, and that isn't even the dog's fault. It's just something some dogs GET and DO.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just knowing how some people are, and as a groomer, having to explain why your dog's skin looks bruised from matting so close to the skin it was a miracle he even HAS skin was sometimes difficult...


----------



## Ivyrose (Aug 11, 2013)

I see similar on dogs at work art times, more than likely I would say hot spot, or some kind of skin irritation (allergy related, etc.) It doesn't look like a cut, or even razor burn.. and as everyone else said it doesn't look fresh. Was her hair long of matted?


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Clicking on the photo to enlarge, the sore looks to have hair growth over its entirety which, to me, indicates that it is not skin that has been cut open. I too wonder about matting being a possible cause; a variety of skin conditions can develop under the cover of a dog's matting.


----------



## snicker (Oct 6, 2013)

I have no ideas either but I just want to say, take that collar of so that place will heal!


----------

